# 2019 FIFA Women's World Cup



## akwooly (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyone else following the World Cup?  I never thought I would be this interested in women's soccer but there have been some really good games so far in pool play. USA is out to defend their title!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2019)

Caught a few highlights so far. There are ads for it going all over the place here, kinda hard to miss it.


----------



## Roarbark (Jun 11, 2019)

USA  VS. Thailand was on TV at work today. Pretty brutal to watch. (13 - 0 ) USA, for those too lazy to look up. @akwooly. I'll probably loosely follow it.

US will def need to tighten up their game a little bit for some of the better teams (said Roarbark the rec league soccer player), but had some really great moments.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 11, 2019)

I wasn't able to watch it. 13-0? TD and two FGs, or 2TDs with missed PAT?

sarcasm aside, I presume one of the tiebreakers in the early rounds in goals scored?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 11, 2019)

akwooly said:


> Anyone else following the World Cup?  I never thought I would be this interested in women's soccer but there have been some really good games so far in pool play. USA is out to defend their title!


My 11 y/o and i will follow it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 11, 2019)

Good youtube channel if you're looking for highlights.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpcTrCXblq78GZrTUTLWeBw


----------



## Roarbark (Jun 11, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> I wasn't able to watch it. 13-0? TD and two FGs, or 2TDs with missed PAT?
> 
> sarcasm aside, I presume one of the tiebreakers in the early rounds in goals scored?


Yeah, this is typical. I believe Germany's Men brutalized American Samoa 10-0 the year they won too.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 12, 2019)

Woo dat USA  team!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 12, 2019)

I was really impressed with Argentina's draw against Japan earning them their first Women's world cup point.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 12, 2019)

I've been following it loosely. The timing hasn't been working out great for me this week. I did catch a bit of the England - Scotland game on Sunday, but that's about it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm fairly liberal but sometimes it's a bit extreme.  Here's a good example of that:

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/13/opinion/womens-world-cup-2019-usa.html?action=click&amp;module=Opinion&amp;pgtype=Homepage#commentsContainer

Arguing the US goal scoring and celebration of it was over the top is ridiculous.  You're willingly participating in a competitive sport, in the most significant tournament on the global stage.  All goals are meaningful but particularly those in the WC.  From a tournament standpoint, if the US has to rely on goal difference to move forward, this obviously would be a huge boost.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 16, 2019)

I have no issue with the number of goals scored. Goal differential is a part of the system, so they need to score as many as possible.

What some are taking exception to is the fact that they were celebrating goal #13 like it was the game winner.  Honestly, once the score is 4-0, anything above that really doesn't warrant more than a couple high-fives and run back to kick off again. And I would say this regardless of gender. This isn't some "women should have more class than men" shit. This is sportsmanship. More of an "act like you've been there" type of humility, especially from the defending champs.

That being said, I'd probably be celebrating if I was on the field too (but I'm also not a pro).


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 26, 2019)

Big game coming up on Friday


----------



## akwooly (Jun 26, 2019)

oh yes! very big game for USA.  USA No 1 seed vs. No 4.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 26, 2019)

We went to the USA-Chile game in Paris on Father's Day. My 11 year old and 6 year old loved it, as did I. Mrs. Buff was ambivalent about it before going, then once we got there, she was all about it as well. The only thing that I didn't like was that they do not sell alcoholic beverages inside the stadium (no beer, boo!), but I guess that's a good thing, after the shenanigans that I have seen on YouTube at other Eurpoean soccer matches. We are now religiously following the team in the Buff house.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 26, 2019)

The US came out pretty flat against Spain.  We were fortunate to get those two PKs...I don't think we would have won that match without them.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 28, 2019)

Rapinoe!!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 1, 2019)

Stoked to see the USA play England!!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 2, 2019)

Wow, congrats USWNT!

What a game. England could have equalized multiple times. But VAR actually worked correctly on taking back that second England goal, and they totally bungled that penalty shot. Regardless, I'm very happy for Naeher for getting that save on such a huge save!

I'm excited for Sunday's match. GO USWNT!


----------



## akwooly (Jul 2, 2019)

Happy birthday Alex Morgan!

that PK was BS.  Naeher made a HUUUGE save!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 2, 2019)

Saw the highlights, not sure how that qualified as a PK. Sometimes it seems that these penalties are just as "soft" as the Roughing the Passer penalties against Tom Brady. "Oh no, a defender touched them, must be penalty."


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 3, 2019)

It was a huge save and she made it look easy.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 3, 2019)

Definitely agree about it being a very questionable PK. But Naeher came up big when she and the team needed to most, and that will be remembered for a long time. And is likely a huge confidence builder!

I also liked Sauerbrunn's explanation of the PK, which was something along the lines of her knowing that the threat was high that England was about to score, so she had to get in there and defend aggressively. She didn't say it was a bogus call, and deflected answering that by saying she hadn't yet seen the replay. Good sportsmanship there!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 7, 2019)

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 7, 2019)

Let's see if the men's team can also get a win tonight.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 8, 2019)

Great job ladies!  great day for US women's soccer!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes, fantastic day for the U.S. WMNT! They are truly the best in the business. And leagues better than the USMNT, who played an absolutely terrible second half and we lucky to only lose 1-0!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 9, 2019)

Now if only the US WNT got paid as much for winning the WWC as the French men's team did last year for winning the men's WC (4 million vs 38 million dollars, come onnnn FIFA!).

And if only there hadn't been two other men's finals of YEARLY tournaments scheduled for the SAME DAY. Fun for soccer fans, very disrespectful for women's soccer.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 9, 2019)

I really enjoyed the women's soccer this years over the men's,  I think mainly because they don't fake injury anytime someone gets too close to them..

We were out in Breckenridge at a bar this past Sunday and some random dudes walked in and tried changing the baseball game over to soccer and about got their asses handed to them. Not by us because I was too busy enjoying a fresh squeezed margarita, but even the bartender was like, WTF you didn't even buy anything but want to change our TV channel?


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2019)

Every time I see these acronyms, I read them as TMNT.


----------

